# Clutch very jumpy/fast on Ariens riding mower



## jgln (Jul 6, 2009)

Almost bucked me right off the mower the first time wasn't expecting it. My fiancee's son was on it and it knocked the seat right off the mower when it jerked him.

Is the clutch supposed to be that rough? It doesn't slowly engage like a car, it just all of a sudden engages and bam!

Not too bad in the lower gears but I can't imaging starting off in 5the or 6th. That's another thing. Like with a car you get up speed in 1st gear then go to 2nd and so on. With this mower pressing in the clutch stops the mower, so every gear you have to go into from a dead stop. Is this also normal?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

The clutch on your mower consists of a belt from the engine to the transaxle controlled by an idler pulley. When the clutch is depressed the belt is loose and there is no friction to engage it to the transaxle. When you release the clutch the belt tightens and you have engagement. Sounds as if you need a new belt.

Unlike a car there are no synchros in the transmission to facilitate smooth shifting from one gear to another. The transmission is designed to engage from a dead stop in whatever gear you have it in for the task at hand.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Mine's been doing wheel stands since I got it! I learned how to slowly let the clutch out. Try idling way down before you take off, then once you are going adjust the throttle to where it needs to be.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

Do you guys have the right 'style' V-belts on them?

If you have the 'toothed/cogged' style V-belt, those are designed for high grip and virtually no slipping. They are usually used for things like starter/generators that are always engaged. They will jerk like that if used for a drive belt.

The 'regular' style V-belt allows for some slippage when first engaged.


----------



## jgln (Jul 6, 2009)

As far as the belts go, the mower is new out of the box so I am pretty sure it is the right one and new.

Pogobill, I think you got it. It is what it is and I just need to adjust to it, the idea of throttling it back before engaging the clutch sounds like a good idea. I cut a bunch of grass today and I am already getting used to the fact. I just hope the steering wheel I hold tightly on to so not to fall off doesn't break off before that happens because that plastic steering wheel is about as well built as the one one my Bigwheel when I was a kid. Why such a cheap steering wheel and why so much play in it???


----------



## grasscutter (Aug 16, 2013)

Until the belt has had a season or two of steady use to gain some stretch...
try lowering the engine speed when shifting (yeah, it's a PITA)


----------



## jgln (Jul 6, 2009)

grasscutter said:


> Until the belt has had a season or two of steady use to gain some stretch...
> try lowering the engine speed when shifting (yeah, it's a PITA)


Maybe that is why it is getting easier too, not just because I am getting used to it. Thanks.


----------

